# Clean carbs for bulking



## jonnysmith123 (Apr 1, 2010)

Just wondering what foods you guys eat that contain clean carbs for bulking up ? I still want to keep bulking but am carrying more fat than i would like. By the way i weigh 210 pounds and consume about 240 grams of protein is that enough do you think ?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Oats

Sweet potato

Brown rice

= all low GI


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Brown Rice

Basmati Rice

Cous-cous

Wholemeal Pasta

Sweet Potato

Potato

Yam

Oats

Fruit and Vegetables


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Sweet potato wedges = epic win!


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

oats

potatoes

white rice

Fruit

Thats about it for me


----------

